# مكتبة ترانيم الاطفال



## cobcob (17 يوليو 2007)

*ترانيم الاطفال
فهرس ترانيم الأطفال


أولا : 
شرائط فريق الحياة الأفضل

رامبو فى المدرسة

قلبى فرحان

يسوع فى بيتنا

الخروف نونو

لعبة مش هزار

مغامرة فى البحر

ثانيا :
شرائط كورال القطيع الصغير​
هوس ايروف

الملكة والامير

الراعى والقطيع

احكى يا تاريخ

لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير

يسوع رفيقى

أجراس أجراس 

شيرى​
شريط (كرنفال) - كنيسة مارمينا شبرا 

مجموعة شرائط دبدوبى

شريط " دبدوبى "

شريط "دبدوبى فى البحر"

شريط " عيد ميلاد دبدوبى"

شريط "دبدوبى الملك"

شريط "منقوش فى كفك " 

شريط (عائلة ماريو)


فريق ترينتى 

شريط "قصاقيص"

شريط "يوم العيد"

شريط "حكايات سمسم"

شريط "داود والاسد المغرور"

شريط مزاميرو 1http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=454728&postcount=44​

مزاميرو 2 فريق التسبيحhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=808523&postcount=211​

شريط نغماية - كورال الراعى الصالح

شريط ترانيم "مدينتى الحصينة"http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=572617&postcount=90​

شريط "آلو بابا يسوع" - كورال (صوت الروح)- كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحلوان


شريط (بندق فى الطاحونة) - حواديت يوبال

شريط "بندق فى الصعيد" - حواديت يوبال

شريط "فلافيلو" - لافلى تيم


شريط "مدينتى الحصينة"


شريط "فتافيت السكر"


ترنيمة يسوع زى السكر 

شريط تونى فى العيد 

شريط مغامرات تونى 


شريط "تونى وتمبل"

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=834211&postcount=224​
​​​*​


----------



## cobcob (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*كورال القطيع الصغير**

هوس ايروف:

قطع من التسبحة 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2753183/1cc09a09/_sharing.html


الملكة والامير :

1- انت يا عدرا
2- انا عصفور 
3- ام النور
4- الناس جت
5- انت منارة الاقداس
6- سلامنا اليكى يا ام المعونة
7- اسعد الايام
8- اوبريت مارجرجس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2696874/339fe67c/_sharing.html

الراعى والقطيع :

1- فرحانين
2- باشوفك يا ربى
3- ياللا بسرعة اتحرك
4- محتاج ايه
5- اللى يسمع كلامك
6- الامير الشحات
7- مين نلاقيه وقت الضيق
8- محتاج لك يا يسوع
9- خرج الزارع مرة
10- يسوع بيدور على
11- انهارده عيد
12- يسوع طول عمره بينادى
13- ربنا موجود


http://www.4shared.com/dir/2698246/1bf42676/_sharing.html

احكى يا تاريخ 

1- احكى يا تاريخ
2- كنيستى كنيستى
3- كان فى عنقود عنب
4- انبا برسوم العريان
5- كان فى كنيسة
6- دوبى دوبى
7- نورى
8- مارمينا
9- جدو حكالى حكاية جميلة
10- لما كان
11- مين يقدم نفسه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3253833/65fe24a/__sharing.html

لا تخف ايه القطيع الصغير 

1- لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير
2- هاحكيلكم عن حبيبى
3- انت يا عدرا ستنا
4- قلبى صغير زى المزود
5- يا مارجرجس يا شفيعنا
6- الشهدا حبوك
7- يسوع طول عمره بينادى
8- الله الازلى قبل الادهار
9- ربنا موجود
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2933254/80065b6e/____.html

يسوع رفيقى 

1- يسوع رفيقى
2- ليحل المسيح بالايمان
3- لحن طون ثينا
4- انت راعى نفسى الحنون
5- القديسة مونيكا
6- قديسنا اسمه الانبا رويس
7- كلمة فى ودنك
8- لا تدينوا
9- ليه تضايق
10- ملاكى الحارس
11- وراجعلك يا يسوع
12- يسوع علمنا لما نصوم

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3253805/c41114bc/_sharing.html*

*مع تحيات اسرة عمل قسم الترانيم
يتبع ​*


----------



## emy (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

_مرسى خالص على الترانيم الجميله دى _
_جارى التجميل  _
_مرسى كتير لتعبكوا_​


----------



## sunny man (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجموعة هائلة. ربنا يباركك


----------



## استير (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى كتير على المجموعة الجميلة دى 
تسلم ايديك ربنا يعوضى تعبك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ايه الجمال ده كله
وحشتينى ياcobcob 
تجميعك حلو اوى للموضوع .. ربنا يبارك خدمتك انتى وجورج​بس ماعرفتيش تجيبلنا ترانيم لفريق مريم بدرياس ياريت لو عندك ترفعيهم​​


----------



## cobcob (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ايه الجمال ده كله
> وحشتينى ياcobcob
> تجميعك حلو اوى للموضوع .. ربنا يبارك خدمتك انتى وجورج​بس ماعرفتيش تجيبلنا ترانيم لفريق مريم بدرياس ياريت لو عندك ترفعيهم​​




*انتى و المنتدى كله واحشينى اوى
ان شاء الله هانحاول نجيب الترانيم المطلوبة
اللى موجود  عندى حاليا جزئين من كنوز 
لكن الشرايط التانية لسه شوية*​


----------



## cobcob (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط (كرنفال) - كنيسة مارمينا شبرا 

1-	اجمل صورة – مارمينا
2-	اراضينا بتشهد ليك – مارمرقس
3-	اوعى تبصل حاجة غيرك
4-	سكة طويلة
5-	عاوز ارسم صورة – مارجرجس
6-	فى كل يوم حسيت
7-	كان فى مرة ولد صغير
8-	لو تسألنى-عيد الميلاد
9-	كانت الدنيا فى عز الليل – عيد القيامة
10-	هى وصية بسيطة – المحبة
11-	مهما غلطت

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9744193/a76beebb/sharing.html*​


----------



## meraaa (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

* ربنا يعوض تعبك ياكوب كوب ياقمر بجد مجهوووووود رائع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بنت الراعى (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجموعة ترانيم رائعة
مرسى كتييييييييير


----------



## kokofofo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

يسوع يعوض تعبك  و  شكرا


----------



## kokofofo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

يسوع يعوض تعبك  و  شكرا


----------



## totty (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

وحشتينى يا كوب كوب

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر على  تعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*مجموعة شرائط دبدوبى
فريق اطفال يوبال
1-	شريط " دبدوبى "
دبدوبي قاعد زعلان
القلب الصغير بيدق
ماما باحبك
شمشون الجبار
داود كان طفل صغير
انا بطة صغيرة
مين جابك مين صلبك
اكليل الشوك تاج

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3297647/e7fe7c8/sharing.html

2-	شريط "دبدوبى فى البحر"

دبدوبي فكر يوم
شجرة
ماما انت الحب
خروف
ارفع ايدك صلي
قطتي اسمها بسبسة
زكا
ربي يسوع علمني

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3348136/58d9505e/__sharing.html

3-	شريط " عيد ميلاد دبدوبى"

سنة حلوة
قطاية صغنطوطة
شجرة الطاعة
اوعى تكون شكاك
انا ابن الله
حياتك فرحة
حضن دافي
شاول شاول
اول مااتعلمت المشي

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3349136/e065373b/__sharing.html

4-	شريط "دبدوبى الملك"

انا دبدوبي الملك
بالحب نلعب
امي هدية
 حاول
الباب الضيق
ايكوتي
شاول الملك
انا دبدوبي

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3348568/c51f21c0/_sharing.html*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

:big29::big29::big29::big29:
شرايط تحفة يا cobcob .. ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## mervel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد مجهود رائع وجميل ومجموعة ترانيم تحفة ميرسى كتير لتعب محبتكم 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## noor_cmdr (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى كتير على المجموعة الجميلة دى 
تسلم ايديك ربنا يعوضى تعبك


----------



## cobcob (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط "منقوش فى كفك " 

ربى يسوع يا نور العالم
انا لسه باتعلم اقرا
المؤمن الامين
القلب
فجر يشقشق
فى لحظة
قصة حب مالهاش نهاية
ما أحسن
متشال فى قلبك
مرفوعة
لحن بى نيشتى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428145/1cd4523b/__sharing.html​*


----------



## MINA FIKRY (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ايه الجمال ده يا تاسونى(كوب كوب)ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وكوجى كوجى علينا شوية


----------



## jodo007 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجهود رائع جدا ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد روعة موت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك دى


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ميرسى على مروركم وردودكم الجميلة كلها​*


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*فريق ترينتى 

شريط "قصاقيص"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428076/af323a75/_sharing.html


شريط "يوم العيد"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428076/af323a75/_sharing.html​*


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شريط قصاقيص حطيه تانى يا ماريان 
كنتى حاطه اللينك بتاعه صورة


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*أسفة على الغلطة دى
اللينك اتعدل دلوقتى​*


----------



## jesusbride10 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مش عارفة اقول ايه بس مجهود وتعب رائع فعلا
ربنا يباركك علي المجهود اللي محصلش دة وكان في فعلا شرايط كتييييييير بدور عليها مش لقيتها غير هنا ...ربنا يباركك...صليلي...اختك توتا...


----------



## cobcob (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط "حكايات سمسم"

سمسم
 ربي يسوع علمني
 ايد على ايد
 اشكر بابا يسوع
 اوعى تخاف
 بالحب اداني
 زي العصافير
 مرمر
 ربي فداني
 موسيقى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3596162/ecd5309d/_sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط "داود والاسد المغرور" 

مقدمة
 عقارب الساعة
 داود والاسد المغرور
 شفت وف منامي
 زقزق
 ملك ايديك
 لالالا تحاسبني
 my God


http://www.4shared.com/dir/3600278/b9b21998/__sharing.html*​


----------



## kerny (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجموعة رائعة شكرا لتعبك وربنا يباركك وياريت لو قدرتى تجيبى مزاميرو 1& 2 لفريق التسبيح دول فى منتهى الروعة وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*الشريطين دول مش عندى بس هادور عليهم ​*


----------



## MINA FIKRY (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ايه الجمال ده مش عارف اقول ايه ربنا يباركك نفسى فى وعظات للباباضرورى


----------



## cobcob (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ايه الفضايح اللى انت عاملها دى
فى شئون داخلية خاصة فى الكنيسة ماينفعش الكلام فيها فى المنتدى هنا

فى موضوع مخصص لعظات البابا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19338*​


----------



## ahmed hasan (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على المجهود ربنا يباركك


----------



## dovi2010 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

​شكراً على كل الترانيم دى والمجهود دة 
وسلام ونعمة


----------



## oesi no (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

تم تعديل مشاركة الاخ مينا فكرى 
الحاجات دى تقولها على الشات مش المنتدى بلاش فضايح


----------



## MINA FIKRY (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

اسف جدا يا باشا لا مؤاخذة


----------



## الاشورية (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## sasa fofa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

كل هذه الترانيم رائعة وربنا يبارك مجهودك هذا 
ولكن من فضلك أريد شريط نغماية وقلبك كبير 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كثيرااااااااااااااااااا
عــــــلـى تعبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك مــعـــنا 
الــــــــــــــرب يـــعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوضـــــــه


----------



## MINA FIKRY (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مستنين الجديد يا تا سونى ربنا معاكى


----------



## sabosetta (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

من فضلكم لو حد عنده شريط ترانيم حياة جديدة هو شريط للاطفال


----------



## MINA FIKRY (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

طال غيابك علينا مفتقدينك كتير


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

سلام المسيح اخت cobcob

فعلا موضوع يستحق التثبيت واكثر من رائع بكثير 

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## cobcob (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط مزاميرو 1

مزاميرو 1

أ ب ت.
ابارك الرب 
احلى اسم اسمك 
اسبح الرب 
ان اعترفنا بخطايانا 
انا فرحان 
انا م 
اهتفوا وصفقوا 
باحب يسوع 
ربى يسوع 
زى الوردة 
عندى حكاية 
كتابنا المقدس 
هاتكلم عن صفات 
يلا بينا نسبح

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7607736/55352fda/sharing.html*​


----------



## ZOKA2002 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ايه الحلاوه ده


----------



## bob2007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان ......) وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## MINA FIKRY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

استمر استمر مية مية يا تاسونى


----------



## totas (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ممكن شريط مزاميرو 2 ؟


----------



## totas (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على ترانيم مزاميرو 1 بس هي اخر ترنيمة مش موجودة، اسمها هافضل اسبح. ممكن من فضلك الترنيمة الأخيرة في الشريط


----------



## باسيلى حلمى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ايه الحلاوه دى الترانيم جميله اوى ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## cobcob (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا هادور على كل الترانيم المطلوبة 
بس للأسف انا عند مشاكل فى الكومبيوتر والنت
اول ما احلها هاحاول الاقى كل المطلوب وارفعه


----------



## vici (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى جدا على شريط الخروف النونو انا بجد كنت بدور علية


----------



## salwasamir (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: ترانيم الاطفال*

ربنا يعوضكم الترانيم حلوة اوى لكن انا مش عارفة احمل الشريط على بعضه و لا هو لازم يتحكل واحدة واحدة؟ نا الحقيقة مش عارفة.


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

سبحة للرب فى كل حين 
فكان دواد دائماً يسبح للرب    ترنيم حلوة اوى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم              سندباد


----------



## ramywagieh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعة دى أنا بدور عليها من زمان بس فضلى شريط تعبت من البحث عنه هو شريط نونو جوة عيونه أتمنى اللى عنده الشريط ده ينزله بسرعه


----------



## hanyraffat (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ترانيم جميل اوى و انا عندى شريط نونو جوه عيونه اللى عايزه  رامى و هحاول ارفعه قريب و احط الينك


----------



## ramywagieh (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا ياهانى وربنا يباركك بس أتمنى لما تنزل الشريط تبعتلى على الايمل بتاعى علشان أقدر أدخل وأنزله وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
ماتنساش الشريط بالكامل وخصوصا ترنيمة نونو
:94:


----------



## ramywagieh (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا ياهانى وربنا يباركك بس أتمنى لما تنزل الشريط تبعتلى على الايمل بتاعى علشان أقدر أدخل وأنزله وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
ماتنساش الشريط بالكامل وخصوصا ترنيمة نونو
:94:


----------



## ramywagieh (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا ياهانى وربنا يباركك بس أتمنى لما تنزل الشريط تبعتلى على الايمل بتاعى علشان أقدر أدخل وأنزله وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
ماتنساش الشريط بالكامل وخصوصا ترنيمة نونو
:94:


----------



## hanyraffat (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

علشان خاطرك يا رامى الينك بيتاع شريط نونو جوه عيونه


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/2639885/d1d3c2d2/sharing.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط نغماية - كورال الراعى الصالح*

شريط نغماية - كورال الراعى الصالح





المقدمة 

يا غراب 

هى زى ما هى 

نغماية 

مش فاكر 

فاق السما حبك لينا 

عاوز اعرف 

شكرا ياربى 

بين صفوف السمائين 

اوعى تقول انا لسه صغير 

الموعظة على الجبل 

انا مسيحى 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انتى رائعة يا جينا​
:36_1_11:​


----------



## ramywagieh (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الف شكر لتعبك ياهانى وربنا يباركك أنا حملت الشريط وبالفعل الشريط رائع


----------



## ramywagieh (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

هانى ماتعرفش موقع أنزل منه شريط نفسى بتغنيلك لفريق التسبيح وشريط ليك كل أيامنا لفريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



cobcob قال:


> انتى رائعة يا جينا​
> :36_1_11:​



ميرسى ياقمراية على التشجيع ده..بس انا معملتش حاجة خالص
الشكر ليكى على المجهود الجميل اللى عاملاه فى القسم..ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ramywagieh (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ياجماعه محدش يعرف موقع أنزل منه شريط ليك كل أيامنا لفريق الحياة الافضل:new6:


----------



## manshy (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

:smi420:
يا جماعة انا محتاجة ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونو بس مش عارفة فى شريط ايه وهى مختلفة عن ترنيمة الاخ هانى نونو جوة عيونى ارجو الاهتمام و شكرا:smi420:


----------



## manshy (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

:smi420:
يا جماعة انا محتاجة ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونو بس مش عارفة فى شريط ايه وهى مختلفة عن ترنيمة الاخ هانى نونو جوة عيونى ارجو الاهتمام و شكرا:smi420:


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



manshy قال:


> :smi420:
> يا جماعة انا محتاجة ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونو بس مش عارفة فى شريط ايه وهى مختلفة عن ترنيمة الاخ هانى نونو جوة عيونى ارجو الاهتمام و شكرا:smi420:



ترنيمة نونو متشال فى عيونه - من شريط مزاميرو 2 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## abramo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الف  +++++شكرررررررررررررررر*****علي***الموقع****الجميل+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## manshy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى يا جينا قوى قوى قوى


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شريط "أجراس أجراس" - كورال القطيع الصغير

الشريط ده قديم أوى وممكن الناس تضايق من ان تسجيله قديم
لكن الترانيم اللى فيه من الترانيم التراثية والترانيم اللى كنا بنقولها واحنا صغيرين
والترانيم دى تنفع تتقال فى مدارس الأحد ولسه بتتقال فى كنايسنا
    أجراس أجراس       
    أنا بحبك يا ربى       
    أنا مسيحى أنا مسيحى       
    المقدمة       
    بين صخور البحر الأحمر       
    علشان يسوع      
    فادينا ادانا اقوى سلاح       
    مين ساكن فى قلبك مين       
    هاحكيلكم عن حبيبى       
    يا بخت اللى يكون سهران       
    يا رسل المسيح

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4608396/c1586547/_sharing.html​​


----------



## looris (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم امين حاولت سماع ترنية يسوع رفيقى و ترنيمة كان اصغر راعى  داود فلم اقدر على الرغم من ان ترنيمة ملاكى الحارس اشتغلت و يا مارجرجس يا شفعنا فما السبب:smi420:


----------



## pop201 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

:smil12:الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ياباشا علي تعبك ومجهودك:smil12:


----------



## looris (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

:: بعد التحية اخ روك                                                                          بشكرك على الترانيم الجميلة  بعنوان اجراس   الرب يعوض تعب محبتك  بالنسبة لترنيمةا    كان اصغر راعى داود وباقى الترانيم اللى على نفس الشريط محتجاها على شان نحفظها فى مدارس الاحد وحاولت اشغله ما امكنش  وتمجيد الانبا انطونيوس  فى كنيسة الابكار لو ممكن ترسلهولى  وانا اسفة لتعبك معى  وشكرا :yaka::scenic::blush2::new4:


----------



## ramezmikhael (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

it is a very lovely collection for our children and u worked very hard,God bless u cobcob


----------



## looris (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

السلام لكم اليس من مجيب لسؤالى ؟  شكرا


----------



## jm14 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة محدش ترنيمة سلم على صحبك الى كانوا بتوع مارمينا شبرا بيقولوها السنة قبل الى فاتت كشعار لمسرحية مسرح العرايس 2006 مارمينا شبرا


----------



## ramezmikhael (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بصي looris  كل الترانيم اللي فورماتها rar مش هتشتغل غير علي الreal player وانا نزلتة وشغلت ترنيمة كان اصغر راعي داود واشتغلت ودا بعد محاولات لتحويل rarالي mp3 بس مفيش برنامج ساعدني فالحل الوحيد انك تصطبي real player من الموقع بتاعة .اول حاجة تختاري free download ثم start realplayer downlowad ثم  run وبعد كدة حيتصطب البرنامج علي كمبيوترك واي ترنيمة rar هتشتغل علي البرنامج دة.متفصليش النت لغاية البرامج يتصطب 100% وخلي اطفال  مدارس الاحد الملايكة يصلولى.رامز

http://uk.real.com/player/more


----------



## ramezmikhael (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

for looris

مديح القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس 

فى   كنيسة        الابكار                           فى مجمع الاطهار
قائم      بكل           وقار                           بنيوت افا انطونيوس
قائم      بمجد      عظيم                           مع لباس الاسكيم
فى   طقس   السيرافيم                            بنيوت افا انطونيوس
بصلاة               روحانية                            بحياة الهية
دشنت               البرية                             بنيوت افا انطونيوس
بجهاد    فى     الصلوات                            عشرات السنوات
بدموع   فى   المطانيات                            بنيوت افا انطونيوس
بنسك     فى    الاصوام                            على مدى الايام
بنفس               لاتنام                             بنيوت افا انطونيوس
بزهد     فى       اللذات                             بهذيذ فى الالهيات
وتامل    فى الروحانيات                              بنيوت افا انطونيوس
اعطيت        روح   ايليا                              وحنة النبية
ويوحنا     ابن      زكريا                              بنيوت افا انطونيوس
ارتاع          الشياطين                               من قلبك الامين
وصلواتك   كل      حين                               بنيوت افا انطونيوس
حاربوك     مدة   طويلة                              بذلوا كل وسيلة
بكم     حيلة     وحيلة                               بنيوت افا انطونيوس
باختك             ذكروك                                لكيما يقلقوك
بهذا             ويرجعوك                               بنيوت افا انطونيوس
نثروا    الذهب   والمال                               امامك على الجبال
يضوى   بين      الرمال                               بنيوت افا انطونيوس
اتوك     بطرب     وغناء                               وصورة النساء
لتسقط    فى   الاغراء                               بنيوت افا انطونيوس
واتوك فى شكل اسود                                ونمور وفهود  
بصياح           كالرعود                                بنيوت افا انطونيوس
جاءوك           باذاهم                                 لتخاف من رؤياهم
تواضعك        اخزاهم                                 بنيوت افا انطونيوس
صرخت         يا اقوياء                                 لماذا هذا العناء
تراب           انا وهباء                                 بنيوت افا انطونيوس
عجبى     لتجمهركم                                 على ضعفى وتظاهركم
انا اضعف من اصغركم                                 بنيوت افا انطونيوس
يا برج عالى  وحصين                                 يا مثال للمنسحقين
تتواضع    للشياطين                                  بنيوت افا انطونيوس
يا قدوة          ومثال                                   على مدى الاجيال
يا ساكن      الجبال                                    بنيوت افا انطونيوس
يامثال       للبتولية                                    والقوة الروحية
وهدوء           البرية                                    بنيوت افا انطونيوس
كرائحة           بخور                                   كانغام المزمور
حياتك نور من   نور                                   بنيوت افا انطونيوس
ياعظيم فى جهادك                                  يا حكيم فى ارشادك
اشفع   فى  اولادك                                  بنيوت افا انطونيوس
لم  نحيا     كحياتك                                  لم نسلك كصفاتك
اذكرنا فى   صلواتك                                 بنيوت افا انطونيوس
اشفع فى   مذلتنا                                  وضعف طبيعتنا
فى مدة      غربتنا                                  بنيوت افا انطونيوس
تفسير اسمك فى افواه                            كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله                                   انبا انطونيوس اعنا اجمعين
________________________

* نظم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث


----------



## MINA FIKRY (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

السلام و النعمة لجميعكم ايه الجمال اللى حصل فى الموضوع ده وانا غايب بجد مجهود رائع و ناس تانيا بترفع غير كوب كوب سلامى الى كوب كوب عاملة ايه بأالى كتير ما شوفناكيش


----------



## jm14 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة محدش ترنيمة سلم على صحبك الى كانوا بتوع مارمينا شبرا بيقولوها السنة قبل الى فاتت كشعار لمسرحية مسرح العرايس 2006 مارمينا شبرا


----------



## looris (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم امين بشكرك رامز  على تعبك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرآ على الترانيم يا جماعة

ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## looris (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا ليك يارا مز انا تعبتك جدا جدا ربنا يعوضك لكن لو ممكن بصوت المرنم ولك منى جزيل الشكر :smi411:


----------



## mouraamoura (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ya gma3a plz help me i need trnimet yasou3 zy el sokkar bta3et new better life children plzzzzz we yaret el sherit kloh lw 7ad 3ndoh
me7tagah darory god bless u all
:94:


----------



## minasanis (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 
أرجو المتابعة لأن هذه الترانيم تساعدنى فى الخدمة وهى رائعة بل وممتازة


----------



## cobcob (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



mouraamoura قال:


> ya gma3a plz help me i need trnimet yasou3 zy el sokkar bta3et new better life children plzzzzz we yaret el sherit kloh lw 7ad 3ndoh
> me7tagah darory god bless u all
> :94:




اللى اعرفه ان اللى مرفوعين دول كل شرايط الاطفال بتوع البيتر لايف

يا ريت تتأكدى من اسم الشريط عشان أعرف أدور على الترنيمة


----------



## cobcob (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط ترانيم "مدينتى الحصينة"

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/dir/3706452/81eb62cf/_sharing.html"][URL="http://www.4shared.com/dir/4737720/18590846/_sharing.html"]http://www.4shared.com/dir/4737720/18590846/_sharing.html[/URL][/URL]

   انت هى أم النور      
   تماجيد       
   توتة توتة      
   لو يعود       
   مدينتى الحصينة       
   مرقوريوس       
   ملكوت السموات       
   يا أم الوداعة​​*


----------



## ramezmikhael (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*انت بتتعبي كتير علشان الاطفال ربنا يعوضك وانا مبسوط جد بخدمتك ام النور تحافظ عليك ماتنسينش في صلاتك*


----------



## looris (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

حاولت ادخل يا cob cobعلى الرابط ما لقيتش غير صور لابطال رياضة :a4:


----------



## mouraamoura (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

bsra7a ana mesh fkra awy t2riban y3ny mogamrat 7aga m3lesh lw 3reft hb2a a2olak thnx for answering me


----------



## cobcob (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



mouraamoura قال:


> bsra7a ana mesh fkra awy t2riban y3ny mogamrat 7aga m3lesh lw 3reft hb2a a2olak thnx for answering me





*طب اكتبيلى كلماتها*​


----------



## cobcob (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



looris قال:


> حاولت ادخل يا cob cobعلى الرابط ما لقيتش غير صور لابطال رياضة :a4:





تم تعديل لينك شريط "مدينتى الحصينة"


----------



## mouraamoura (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

yasou3 zy el sokkar l2a aktar we aktar
7boh fe 2lby bykbar yom 3an yom byzid
yasou3 mlak 2lby l2a alby we 7oby.............
m3lesh ana mesh fkra ger dol bas


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انابجد مش مسدقة ان لقية روعة فى كل الموجود شكرا جدا:yahoo:​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ياريت يكون فى ايات بالحرف الابجديت علشان احفظهالبنتى


----------



## cobcob (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



mouraamoura قال:


> yasou3 zy el sokkar l2a aktar we aktar
> 7boh fe 2lby bykbar yom 3an yom byzid
> yasou3 mlak 2lby l2a alby we 7oby.............
> m3lesh ana mesh fkra ger dol bas



*
تقريبا هى دى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/30912695/ca360611/Yaso3_zay_elsokar.html*​


----------



## miroposy (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مرسي جدا علي الترانيم الجميلة دي بجد انا كنت محتاجة جدا للخدمة ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## mouraamoura (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

thnx so much ya cobcob really there are no words to write GBU thnx so muchh


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ميرسى ليكم كلكم يا جماعة على ردودكم و مشاركتكم الجميلة
أنا فعلا مبسوطة أوى ان الشرايط دى نفعت ناس كتير فى الخدمة أو لاولادهم
محتاجين صلواتكم عشان نكمل الموضوع*​


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط "آلو بابا يسوع" - كورال (صوت الروح)- كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحلوان


14_Alo_A00	 مقدمة
14_Alo_A01	 تليفونك بابا يسوع
14_Alo_A02	 بتحبنا بتحبنا
14_Alo_A03	 عندي حكاية
14_Alo_A04	 خرستوس انستي
14_Alo_A05	 لايمكن لايمكن
14_Alo_B06	 ربي حبيبي
14_Alo_B07	 باسم الآب
14_Alo_B08	 كل ولادك ياربي
14_Alo_B09	 اولاد الله ظاهرين
14_Alo_B10	 مين ساكن قلبك
14_Alo_B11	 دعوا الاولاد
14_Alo_B12	 سكة صعبة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5403082/e1d603f8/__sharing.html


الحقيقة يا جماعة انا مش بخدم أطفال
بس اعتقد ان ترانيم الشريط ده مناسبة جدا للاستخدام فى مدارس الأحد*​


----------



## hanyraffat (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الينك ببتاع الشريط مش شغال


----------



## cobcob (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*تم تعديل لينك شريط 
"آلو بابا يسوع"​*


----------



## looris (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الشريط الجميل وربنا يعوضك وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## looris (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجموعة ترانيم جميلة جدا لكن عندى ترنيمة كان اصغر راعى داود ولاتنسى يا ابنى شريعتى مش شغالة ومش عارفة اية السبب :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## cobcob (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



looris قال:


> مجموعة ترانيم جميلة جدا لكن عندى ترنيمة كان اصغر راعى داود ولاتنسى يا ابنى شريعتى مش شغالة ومش عارفة اية السبب :fun_lol::fun_lol:





يعنى انتى نزلتى الترنيمة بس هى مش عاوزة تشتغل ؟
ولا مش عاوزة تنزل أصلا ؟


----------



## looris (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

نزلت الترانيم للحياة الافضل ولا ترنيمة النهاردة عايزة تشتغل حتى اللى كانوا بيشتغلوا  وقفوا وشكرا يا cob cob:08:


----------



## cobcob (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

للأسف انا ماعنديش خبرة فى الكومبيوتر اوى
ياريت حد من الشباب يفيدنا فى الموضوع ده
او حاولى تغيرى البرنامج اللى بتشغلى بيه فايلات الصوت


----------



## looris (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا كمان معرفش فى الكمبيوتر شكرا لتعبك :yahoo:


----------



## invisiblelove (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى على الترانيم الجميلة دى
بس ممكن اطلب منكم طلب
انا عندى درس لkg1عن خروج الماء من الصخرة لشعب ربنا وعايزة ترنيمة مناسبة للدرس ياريت لو تقدروا تساعدونى


----------



## dodizo25 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على هذه المجموعه الرائعه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

اسمحيلى يا ماريان انا هاحط شريط يوم العيد بتاع فريق ترينتى عشان لما بفتح اللينك اللى انتى حاطاه بيطلع شريط قصاقيص 1 & 2 ..وده مؤقتا لغاية مايتم تعديل اللينك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شريط " يوم العيد " لفريق ترينتى

انا قلبى فرحان 
بعد تلات ايام 
بيفرحنى صوت الغنا 
حوالين المزود 
فرحى لما يسوع 
اهلا بيك يا يسوع وسطينا 
يا ولاد وبنات 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ممكن يا جماعة انا عايزة ترنيمة ( نونو أنا متشال فى عيونة )

انا لقيتها فى كذا مكان بس فى الاخر ناقصة مقطوعة كدا

عايزاها كاملة و يا ريت لو كل الالبوم

بس انا معرفش اسم الالبوم اية بس فية ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونة

و اسم الفريق ( فريق أولاد الراعى )

و شكرآ ليكم جدآ جدآ​


----------



## عطر الورد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## a_y (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الترانيم جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## looris (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

احبائى مشرفين واعضاء كل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بخير وفى ملىء الصحة عاملين دائما على مراضاة الرب يسوع بشافعة كلى الطهر القديسة مريم   :ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:


----------



## looris (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

احبائى مشرفين واعضاء كل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بخير وفى ملىء الصحة عاملين دائما على مراضاة الرب يسوع بشافعة كلى الطهر القديسة مريم   :fun_lol:


----------



## كوك (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا نفسى فى ترنيمت نونو مشتاق فى عيونو  

الهيه بتيجى على  ctv  

بس تكون بنت هيه الى بتقوله     






























ياريت


----------



## TAMER SAMY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا كتير على الترانيم الحلوة رببنا يعوض تعبك:t33:


----------



## كوك (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

نفسى فى ترنيمة نونو


----------



## maggygalal (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

thanks for this song


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

فعلا فعلا بجد مجموعه هايله ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكراااا ليك جدا يا cobcob

الرب يبارك حياتك ويحفظك


----------



## hoon_shar (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

God bless all of you


----------



## sweetgogo (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*يا جماعة انا نفسى فى ترنيمة انا مش عارفة اسمها بس كلماتها بتقول نونو انا مش شايفة عيونه نايم وهمه يكونو عليا سهرانين صوته مالي ودانى وموته كان علشان ملكوته فاديا الامين       ياريت اللى تكون عنده ينزلها وربنا يديله على قد تعب محبته​*


----------



## looris (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

::الترنيمة اسمها نونو وهى بتعرض باستمرار على قناة  سى تى  فى  :new4:


----------



## شيري ماريا (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط ترانيم "مدينتى الحصينة"
> 
> [URL="http://www.4shared.com/dir/3706452/81eb62cf/_sharing.html"][URL="http://www.4shared.com/dir/4737720/18590846/_sharing.html"]http://www.4shared.com/dir/4737720/18590846/_sharing.html[/URL][/URL]
> 
> ...



*بليز اختي العزيزة اللينك مش شغال ارجو رفعة مرة اخري والرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## شيري ماريا (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "آلو بابا يسوع" - كورال (صوت الروح)- كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحلوان
> 
> 
> 14_Alo_A00	 مقدمة
> ...



*بليز اختي العزيزة اللينك هنا مش شغال ارجو رفعة مرة اخري والرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## cobcob (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*حاضر

انا هارفع الشريط تانى
بس استنى عليا يومين*​


----------



## sweetgogo (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

يا جماعة انا كل ما احاول اشغل المواقع اللى انتم كاتبنها مش بترضى تتفتح ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## sweetgogo (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ممكن تبعتولى ترنيمة نونو علشان انا مش عندى قناة ctv وربنا يديكم قد تعب محبتكم*


----------



## مريم الجميلة (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى ميرسى كتير على تعب محبتكم


----------



## tootbeeb (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*This link Doesnt work*


----------



## cobcob (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

* تم رفع شريط "آلو بابا يسوع" مرة تانية

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328&page=11

ياريت يا جماعة كل واحد يلاقى لينك بتاع شريط مش شغال يقولى عليه
عشان أرفعه تانى لو موجود عندى*​


----------



## pharmacologic (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

صباح الخير لكل من يحب الخير شكرا عالتراتيل الرائعة الي خلتني اشترك بهذا المنتدى لان بصراحة احتاجها لاجل تعليم اطفال روضة في منتقطنا ارجو منكم ان تساعدون في ان ترفعو كل البوم على شكل ملف واحد كي اتمكن تحميلها كل البوم على حدة لان بصراحة تحميل كل ترتيلة على حدة ياخذ وقت كثير ارجو المساعدة وشكرا 
نعمة الرب يسوع معكم وتقويكم


----------



## sweetangel2005 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجهودك جميل اوي ياكوب كوب  بس فيه ترنيمة ناقصه في شريط دبدوبي في البحر اسمها شجرة يارييييييييت يا كوب كوب لو تقدري تجيبيها وميرسي لتعبك


----------



## sweetangel2005 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

و كمان ترنيمة تانية ناقصه من نفس الشريط اسمها زكا ياريت الاتنين دول ياكوب كوب شكرا


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

موضوع أكثر من رائع أختي الغالية. ربنا يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك .


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



sweetangel2005 قال:


> مجهودك جميل اوي ياكوب كوب  بس فيه ترنيمة ناقصه في شريط دبدوبي في البحر اسمها شجرة يارييييييييت يا كوب كوب لو تقدري تجيبيها وميرسي لتعبك




*

أنا رفعت الشريط كله تانى بس فى ترنيمتين مش عاوزين يترفعوا
هاحاول تانى 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5508279/ee454675/__sharing.html*​


----------



## انسطاسيا. (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسي جدا جدا علي الشرايط الجميله دي بجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك
بس ممكن طلب صغير انا محتاجه شريط بندق في الطاحونه ضروري قوي قوي لاني بدور عليه من فتره كبيره 
عاوزه ترنيمه لو كنت بتحب نفسك بس موجوده فيه​


----------



## lydia7 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii awyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ya cobcob  bgd ana 3amalt account makhsous 3alashan ashkorek bgd el taranim kolaha 7elwa,ana banazelhom 3alashan ana asma3hom mesh lel atfal


----------



## wwswws (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرررا يااخى العزيز :66:
                                     ربنا يخليك للمنتدى:94:
                                                                                 :fun_lol:


----------



## wwswws (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا زعلان عشات مش لاقى ترنيمة  نونو  :a82: :smil13:


----------



## wwswws (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ياريت تبعتلى ترنيمة  نونو :t13: وسئكون سعيد :yahoo::999: :66:       وربنا يسعدك


----------



## wwswws (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

يا جماعة انا محتاجة ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونو           :dntknw::a82::a82::a82::t32::a82:


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ميرسى يا جماعة على ردودكم الجميلة جدا دى
بجد أنامش عارفة أقولكم ايه
ان شاء الله هاحاول أجيب ترانيم تانى للأطفال
صلولى كلكم
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط (بندق فى الطاحونة) - حواديت يوبال

ايد واحدة1
ترتيلة ايد واحدة
 ايد واحدة2
 ايد واحدة3
رحلة للطاحونة1
ترنيمة اقفل بابك
رحلة للطاحونة2
حكاية البابا كيرلس
ترنيمة اقفل بابك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5578731/301915b8/__sharing.html*​


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ممكن يا جماعة ترنيمة مالى غيرك​


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا عايز ترنيمة نونو​


----------



## smileingitisme (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا عندى ترنيمه نونو متشال فى عيونه كامله و بجوده عاليه بس انا مش بعرف ارفع اللى عندى بس انا ممكن ابعتها على الايميل لاى حد عايزها لو ده مسموح هنا انا ممكن اعمل كده.


----------



## smileingitisme (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد بجد ميرسى انا مستمتعه جدااا ترانيم راوعه و زكريات جميله ربنا يبارك كل حد شارك فى الموضوع ده و يعوض تعب محبته .


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ربنا  يبركلك فى عملك وربنا معاك


----------



## tota97 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



smileingitisme قال:


> انا عندى ترنيمه نونو متشال فى عيونه كامله و بجوده عاليه بس انا مش بعرف ارفع اللى عندى بس انا ممكن ابعتها على الايميل لاى حد عايزها لو ده مسموح هنا انا ممكن اعمل كده.


 
انا عاوزة الترنيمة دي ضروري ممكن تبعتها الايميل بتاعي و هو


----------



## tota97 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا عاوزة الترنيمة دي و الايميل هو


----------



## tota97 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

انا عاوزة الترنيمة دي و الايميل هو


----------



## afafmilad (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

سلام ونعمه ليكم انا لسه مسجله دخول وعايزه انزل ترانيم اطفال ومش عارفه ياريت حد يقولى من فضلكم وشكرا 
بنت المسيح


----------



## newhere (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ya gama3a ana 3ayeiz tarnima daroriiiiii​tarnima esmaha "sa5ra" mein shereit sa2awa fe el le3b plz plz plz ana me7tagha awi


----------



## newhere (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

srry esm el shereit tani sha2awa fe el le3ab
thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اميل لمعى (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الف الف الف شكررررررررر و ربنا يسعدك على هذا المجهود


----------



## marimmena (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى ليك كتير على المجموعة الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

كان فى شريط لفريق الحياة الافضل للاطفال عن الكريسماس من زمان مش لاقياه خالص لو تتعبى ممكن لو تلاقيه تنزليه فى المنتدى


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



rosemary84 قال:


> كان فى شريط لفريق الحياة الافضل للاطفال عن الكريسماس من زمان مش لاقياه خالص لو تتعبى ممكن لو تلاقيه تنزليه فى المنتدى





أعتقد ان الحياة الافضل ليهم شريطين للكريسماس
واحد اسمه "شريطالميلاد الجديد" وده مش موجود منه على النت غير حوالى 3 ترانيم والشريط التانى اسمه "ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى" وده موجود على المنتدى فى الموضوع الخاص بترانيم الحياة الافضل 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32645&page=4​


----------



## rosemary84 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى ليك يا جميل​


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ميرسى ليك شرايط روعة


----------



## كريس تينا (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا بجد على تعبك بس ياريت عايزة افكار جديدة لقيادة خدمة ترانيم فى مدارس الاحد ارجو الرد عليا بسرع انا لايصة اول مرة اخدها وعايزاها تبقى حلوة وافيد الاولاد وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا 
:smi420::new8::new5:


----------



## cobcob (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



كريس تينا قال:


> شكرا بجد على تعبك بس ياريت عايزة افكار جديدة لقيادة خدمة ترانيم فى مدارس الاحد ارجو الرد عليا بسرع انا لايصة اول مرة اخدها وعايزاها تبقى حلوة وافيد الاولاد وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا
> :smi420::new8::new5:



انا فعلا نفسى اساعدك بس للأسف انا مش بخدم أطفال
ياريت حد من الاعضاء يكون عنده الموهبة دى ويقدر يقدم أفكار


----------



## MAGED NABIH (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

نشكر تعب محبتكم وأتمنى ان اشارك


----------



## اميل لمعى (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا جدا على ترانيم الاطفال    و ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## sOn Of KiNg (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد بجد انت رائعة
وشكرا على المجهود الفظيع ده
وياريت لو عندك ترانيم جديده تانى او تعرفى تجيبى ترانيم اطفال تانى علشان انا محتجها فى مدارس الاحد للاطفال


----------



## cobcob (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط "بندق فى الصعيد" - حواديت يوبال

 حكاية العصفورة1
 ترتيلة هنا عصفورة
 حكاية العصفورة2
 حكاية العصفورة
 ترتيلة هنا عصفورة
 حكاية ابسخيرون1
 ترتيلة طوباك يا ابسخيرون
 حكاية ابسخيرون2
 حكاية ابسخيرون
 ترتيلة طوباك يا ابسخيرون

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5856196/769e23ae/__sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



MAGED NABIH قال:


> نشكر تعب محبتكم وأتمنى ان اشارك




*
احنا اللى نتمنى انك تشارك
ومستنيين مشاركتك*​


----------



## cobcob (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



sOn Of KiNg قال:


> بجد بجد انت رائعة
> وشكرا على المجهود الفظيع ده
> وياريت لو عندك ترانيم جديده تانى او تعرفى تجيبى ترانيم اطفال تانى علشان انا محتجها فى مدارس الاحد للاطفال


*

شكرا ليك على التشجيع الجميل ده
لسه فى عندى شرايط مارفعتهاش
صلولى عشان أقدر أكمل رفعها
 كل ما أصلح حاجة فى الكومبيوتر
حاجة تانية تبوظ*​


----------



## cobcob (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



اميل لمعى قال:


> شكرا جدا على ترانيم الاطفال    و ربنا يعوضكم


*

ميرسى يا اميل
ياريت كل واحد عنده ترانيم للأطفال
يرفعها فى الموضوع ده
عشان الكل يستفيد بيها فى خدمته أو اللى بيحب هو يسمعها
ربنا يعوض الكل ويكون مع الكل*​


----------



## كوك (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

نشكرك


----------



## magymesho (27 فبراير 2008)

*هاااااااااااااى يا اصدقائى*

ممكن حد يساعدنى و يقولى على موقع اسمع فية او انزل منة ترانيم مثل ايمن كفرونى و عسى كعبر او اى حد ينزل و يبعتلى ترنيمة دايس على عسلك يا عالم


بليز محتاجة الترانيم دية 

شكرا
اشوفكم على خير
بااااااااااااااااااى

ويزيدكم القدير كل نعمة

استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## mira_marmora (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ميرسى جدا كوب كوب ترانيم رائعة وكتير منها كنت بدور عليها
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب *​


----------



## sweetgogo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*:36_22_26::286::36_3_15:​*انا بشكركم كلكم على الترانيم الحلوة اللى انتم قدمتوهالنا وربنا يباركم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## العمدة 2008 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

اولا مساء الخير على احلى اصدقاء 

انا لسه داخل الان و دخلت على ترانيم الاطفال علشان بناتى 

مورين و جوليا و لما اختارت ترنيمة و نزلت عندى انبسطت اوى 

شكرأ على التعب من اجل الاخرين

الرب يعطكم فرح وسلام ومحبة

                        شششششكـــــــــــــرأأأأ


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مرسى  اوى  اوى


----------



## rroro2222 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على الترانيم الروعه ويما فى جديد


----------



## cobcob (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط "فلافيلو" - لافلى تيم

20_Flfilo_A01	 بس بس
20_Flfilo_A02	 فيل فلافيلو
20_Flfilo_A03	 قطتي ياناني
20_Flfilo_A04	 كل يوم الصبح
20_Flfilo_A05	 الغني ولعازر
20_Flfilo_B06	 فين النور
20_Flfilo_B07	 لو في يوم
20_Flfilo_B08	 احلى ام
20_Flfilo_B09	 حكاية ابراهيم
20_Flfilo.jpg               بامفلت الشريط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6212836/6931f8c7/sharing.html *​


----------



## Thomas Elgamed (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

el tranem gamelaaaaaaaa gedan rabna ma3ako


----------



## Thomas Elgamed (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

merci ya gama3a 3la el tranem de kolha


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## emelio (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ترانيم رائعة

                                           ربنا يبارك خدمت
                        اغني للرب في حياتي . ارنم لالهي ما دمت موجودا 
                                               مز 33:104


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مرررررسى  اوى


----------



## marwan1 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الرب  يباركم جميع -المسيح قام بحقيقه قام:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## margow (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد انا مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى ولا اية كلمة شكر تكفيكم بس معلش هتقل عليكم انا كنت محتاجة ترنيمة حته حاجة حلوة وترنيمة قطتى وترنيمة واحد اتنين ويريت يكون صوتهم كويس عشان الاطفال يفهمهم ويريت بسرعة وربنا يعوضكم متشكرة جدا جدا


*أسفة جدا يا مارجو انا ماشفتش طلبك غير انهاردة
لينكات الترانيم دى موجودة فى الموضوع ده فى شرايط فريق ترينتى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328&page=3
ترنيمة "حتة حاجة حلوة" و ترنيمة "قطتى مشمشة" فى شريط قصاقيص
ترنيمة "واحد اتنين" موجودة فى شريط يوم العيد
أرجو انى ماكنش اتأخرت عليكى*​


----------



## هاني جميل راغب (14 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------



## totta7 (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

:36_3_16::36_3_19::36_22_25:


----------



## totta7 (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مشكوووووووووووورة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نانسى صلاح (23 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

بصراحة مجموعة الترانيم هنا جميلة اوى اوى فوق الوصف ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
وياريت ياجماعة تنزلوا ترانيم عن الكنيسة والاسرة لانى مش لاقيةترانيم فى الموضوع دة ومحتاجها ضرورى


----------



## kmmmoo (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## fns (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.... وانا عندى شرائط اطفال تانى مش موجودة فى المنتدى ابقى ارفعها ​


----------



## cxczbn (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

اريد تحميل هزة الترانيم


----------



## vetrak (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

سلام  المسيح معكم


----------



## monmooon (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*بجد مجموعه​ رائعه جداجدا ربنا يعوض تعبك  *


----------



## MINA FIKRY (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

ايه الجمال ده يا باشا فعلاً ماشوفتش نشاط زى كدة
بس انا عايز شريط مزاميرو 1 و ميرسى مقدما


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



MINA FIKRY قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا باشا فعلاً ماشوفتش نشاط زى كدة
> بس انا عايز شريط مزاميرو 1 و ميرسى مقدما




*
شريط (مزاميرو)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7607736/55352fda/sharing.html*​


----------



## helmut (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

عظيم يا جماعة في حد بقى عندو مزاميرو 2 لفريق التسبيح


----------



## نوسو (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الترانيم جميله


----------



## cobcob (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



helmut قال:


> عظيم يا جماعة في حد بقى عندو مزاميرو 2 لفريق التسبيح




*
الشريط مووجود عندى بس جودة الصوت سيئة جدا
لو عاوزه ممكن أرفعه*​


----------



## helmut (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

بصراحة معرفش اقولك ايه ... بس هو الواحد يتمتع بالاستماع لما يكون الصوت صافي .. انا من رأي بلاش اتعبك معايا ( طبعا شكرا على ردك واهتمامك ) بس اتمنى يكون عند حد  تاني بنوعية صوت جيدة علشان استفاد انا وانت ....... شكرا الك اخي الحبيب


----------



## cobcob (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



helmut قال:


> بصراحة معرفش اقولك ايه ... بس هو الواحد يتمتع بالاستماع لما يكون الصوت صافي .. انا من رأي بلاش اتعبك معايا ( طبعا شكرا على ردك واهتمامك ) بس اتمنى يكون عند حد  تاني بنوعية صوت جيدة علشان استفاد انا وانت ....... شكرا الك اخي الحبيب





*عموما برضوانا هحاول احسن الصوت
وانا كنت بفكر ارفعه من الزمان
بس موضوع الصوت هو اللى مانعنى
بس اكيدلو لقيت حاجة أفضل هرفعه على طول*​​


----------



## helmut (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على اهتمامك ومجهودك cobcob الرب يباركك


----------



## giny (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

*مرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا . هااااااااااااااااايل تعبناك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## helmut (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مزاميرو 2 فريق التسبيح اطفال 
الرابط 
http://www.zshare.net/download/13872730de61ee9b/

الباسوورد 
http://www.hope4me4u.com/


----------



## mem (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

أنا عايزة شريط مزاميرو2 لفريق التسبيح وشريط مغامرة فى البحر لفريق الحياة الأفضل وشريط مغامرات تونى وشريط تونى فى العيد لفريق العذراء مريموريط كل يوم حبك وشريط هأفضل أرنم لفريق تونى وتمبل


----------



## mem (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا على شريط مزاميرو2 ويا ريت تجبولى بقية الشرايط


----------



## emelio (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

شككككككككككككككككككككككرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

حلوة كتير


----------



## يوحنا هانى (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*يلا سلام ع الخدمة ....... بجد خدمة ممتازة 
طب أنا نفسى ف شريط " فتافيت السكر " وع فكرة هو أنتاج شركة بافى فون 
ياريت تعرفوا تجيبوهولى بسرعة علشان أنا محتاجة ف الخدمة ضرورى​*


----------



## cobcob (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم الاطفال*



يوحنا هانى قال:


> *يلا سلام ع الخدمة ....... بجد خدمة ممتازة
> طب أنا نفسى ف شريط " فتافيت السكر " وع فكرة هو أنتاج شركة بافى فون
> ياريت تعرفوا تجيبوهولى بسرعة علشان أنا محتاجة ف الخدمة ضرورى​*






*شريط "فتافيت السكر"*​


----------



## يوحنا هانى (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
بجد مجهود رائع جدا ... أنا بشكر المنتدى لأنة عرف يختار ناس نشيطة زيكم كدة ... أنا بجد بشكرك يا كوب كوب على تعبك ومحبتك .... (مادام كدة بأة يبقى أقول بأة وما تكسفش ) انا مطلوب منى فى الخدمة أجيب 50 شريط ترانيم أطفال لأننا هانفرغهم ونكتبهم ع الورد ونعملة فولدر ترانيم كبير .... فاللى بلاقية باخدة لكن فى حاجتات كتيرة مابلاقيهاش ... فأرجوكم أنا محتاجكم معايا الفترة اللى جاية دى تساعدونى ... فمثلا ً فريق الحياة الأفضل اللى المنتدى رفعة فى أول صفحة دة مش كامل ( أقصد انة من برة مكتوب 18 ترنيمة مثلا وجوة الفور شيرد 13 بس .. وهكذا ) 
فأرجوكى ياكوب كو ب ساعدينى ان انا اجمع المجموعة بدل ماشتريها وتكلف الخدمة ....
واتفضلى المجموعة كاملة ( أسماء الشرائط ) :
1 - مغامرة فى البحر ( الشريط الأخير ) .
2 - يسوع فى بيتنا .
3 - قلبى فرحان .
4 - أوبريت الأطفال ( للفريق ) .
5 - لون حياتى .
أما شريط لعبة مش هزار ( 6 ) وشريط الخروف النونو ( 7 ) فنشكر ربنا عندى كاملين .
بجد بجد لو قدرتى تساعدينى ف الخدمة دى ............................... يبقى لكى جذيل الشكر .
وياريت الشريط اللى تلاقية تنزلية علشان تدينى أمل بأن الخمة شغالة وموقفتش ....
بس أرجوكى ياريت تبعتيهم فى أسرع وقت علشان نلحق نكتبهم ( وياريت إذا أمكن تبعتى الصورة اللى كانت مع شريط فتافيت السكر لأنها بتساعدنا كتيرررر , تبعتيها مع كل شريط ) ... وربنا يعوضك فى ملكوتة السمائية أضعاف أضعاف ..
وأتفضلى موقع الحياة الأفضل يمكن يساعدك ف حاجة 
http://www.betterlifeteam.com/home/st_index.asp​*


----------



## mem (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

أنا عندى شريط مغامرة فى البحر بس عاملاه من الكاسيت إلى الكمبيوتر فى وجهين الوجهaوالوجهb
يعنى مش كل ترنيمة لوحديها فأنا عايزة الترانيم مجزأه فى شريط مغامرة فى البحر عشان أعرف أحطه على الموبايل فيا ريت اللى عنده الترانيم مجزأه يرفعها ويحطها على المنتدى ولو عايز يا أستاذ يوحنا أرفعلك الجزئين على المنتدى قولى وأنا أرفعهم لك


----------



## mem (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

أنا برفع الشريط


----------



## mem (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

أتفضل شريط مغامرة فى البحر 
الجزء الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/55263906/7dadc649/A_online.html?dirPwdVerified=13a205c5
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/55281665/ac9b01a2/B_online.html?dirPwdVerified=13a205c5


----------



## mem (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

ممكن شريط مغامرات تونى وشريط تونى فى العيد لفريق العذراء مريم و شريط كل يوم حبك وشريط هأفضل أرنم لفريق تونى وتمبل


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*انا كنت محتاجه ترنيمه اسمها يسوع زي السكر *
*بس مش فاكره في شريط ايه *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## mem (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

أتفضلى ترنيمة يسوع زى السكر 
http://www.4shared.com/file/55300358/bc5c1336/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=13a205c5


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ميرسي mem علي اهتمامك*
*وتعبك معايا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mem (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

لا شكر على واجب يا ميرو


----------



## George_gat (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

مساء الخير انا عاوز شريط اطفال اسمة حلوة يارب حياتى معاك 
مطرانية بنى سويف 
شششششششششششششششكراً


----------



## George_gat (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

الشريط لفريق افا كيرلوس


----------



## يوحنا هانى (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
mem 
وآسف على تأخير الشكر بس بجد أنا لسة جاى من سفر 
حقيقى ميرسى على الشريط أنا دوخت علية ومالقيقتهوش 
أنا كدة ناقصلى شريطين :

1 - لون حياتى ( لفريق الحياة الأفضل ) .
2 - أوبريت للأطفال ( لفريق الحياة الأفضل ) .

وميرسى كمان مرة على تعبكم معايا ​*


----------



## يوحنا هانى (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*قلاتفضلى شريط تونى فى العيد انا لقيتة فى منتدى بحبك يا يسوع ودة الرابط :*
*الوجة الاول *

*الوجة التانى *

*و شريط مغامرات تونى :*
*الوجة الاول *

*الوجة التانى *

*بس ع فكرة ما ينفعش تحملى من على المنتدى دة من غير تسجيل*​


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

تم تعديل اللينكات الى اللينكات المباشرة ​


----------



## marianbasem (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

نفسى اتعلم كيف اسمع الترانيم بتاعتكم وكيف انزلdonload علىالجهاز ممكن تساعدوني فى ذلكوشكرا


----------



## يوحنا هانى (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*انتى محتاجة يا ماريان لبرنامج internet Download manager أو أى برنامج تحميل......... وحملى عادى خالص أى ترنيمة تعجبك ......... أما البرنامج فهاتلقى أما ف منتدى البرامج أو دورى علية ف جوجل ​*


----------



## انسطاسيا (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

جميل قوي ميرسي ليكم كلكم ربنا يعوضكم خير
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## mero_engel (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ياريت بجد لو حد يقدر يجبلي ترنيمه اسمها  مره شفت فراشه بالطير جناحها في الوان كتير*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## margow (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

معلش يا جماعة انا بتقل عليكم بس فى ترنيمة اسمها شكرا ياربى على الارقام محتاجة ضرورى عشان النؤتمر وبسرعة لو سمحتوا معلش انا اسفة انى بتعبكم 
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## peter_2010 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*

_*ترانيم   تحفة   تحفة   تحفة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*_


----------



## cobcob (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



margow قال:


> معلش يا جماعة انا بتقل عليكم بس فى ترنيمة اسمها شكرا ياربى على الارقام محتاجة ضرورى عشان النؤتمر وبسرعة لو سمحتوا معلش انا اسفة انى بتعبكم
> ربنا يعوضكم



*
الترنيمة موجودة فى أول صفحة فى الموضوع ده 
فى شريط (رامبو فى المدرسة) لفريق الحياة الافضل*​


----------



## يوحنا هانى (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*أرجوكم أنا نفسى فى شريط ريشة طايرة
أرجوكم أنا محتاجة كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم الاطفال*



يوحنا هانى قال:


> *أرجوكم أنا نفسى فى شريط ريشة طايرة
> أرجوكم أنا محتاجة كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*




*شريط "ريشة طايرة"*​


----------



## يوحنا هانى (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ... ميرسى ليكم موووووووووووووت

مادام الشغل كدة يبقى أطلب بقة

أنا محتاج ضرورى فى الخدمة شريطين أطفال ودخت عليهم مش لاقيهم وهما

شريط طيارة ويا يسوع 

وشريط ورا النجماية 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم فى ملكوتة أضعاف أضعاف​*


----------



## cobcob (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم الاطفال*



يوحنا هانى قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ... ميرسى ليكم موووووووووووووت
> 
> مادام الشغل كدة يبقى أطلب بقة
> 
> ...





*ده انت داخل على طمع بقى 
:t9:
ماشى يا سيدى 
احنا تحت أمرك
بصراحة انا مش عندى غير شريط 

(طيارة ويا يسوع)*​
*ترانيم الشريط 

Tiara_A00	 مقدمة
Tiara_A01	 عصفورة
Tiara_A02	 ماشي انا
Tiara_A03	 ربنا ربنا
Tiara_A04	 الصبح بدري
Tiara_A05	 اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك
Tiara_B06	 كنا قاعدين
Tiara_B07	 الله محبة
Tiara_B08	 لما يسوع يكون موجود
Tiara_B09	 عايز ارتل بقوة
Tiara_B10	 يايسوع وياك*


*ولو لقيت الشريط التانى هارفعه*​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

الخروف فوفو من شريط ورا النجمايه ​


----------



## kojjoo (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

بجد مش لاقسه كلام اقوله 
شكرا جزيلا 
انا فى منتهى السعاده انى عرفت الموقع دا 
وربنا يعوضكم يا رب 
شكرا


----------



## يوحنا هانى (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*بجد كل الكلام الى عندى ما يكفيش شكركم 

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم أضعاف أضعاف

لكن للأسف فى 3 ترانيم مش موجودين وهما :

Tiara_B07 الله محبة
Tiara_B08 لما يسوع يكون موجود
Tiara_B09 عايز ارتل بقوة

ياريت تنزلزهم علشان أنا محتاج الشريط كامل ​*


----------



## يوحنا هانى (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*يا جماعة ماحدش رد علية !!!!

أنتوا نمتوا ولا أية أنا كنت باقول ان فية 3 ترانيم مش موجودين 

وكمان عاوز شريط لون حياتى لفريق بيتر لايف

وربنا يباركم بركات كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررة​*


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

شكرا​


----------



## cobcob (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم الاطفال*



يوحنا هانى قال:


> *يا جماعة ماحدش رد علية !!!!
> 
> أنتوا نمتوا ولا أية أنا كنت باقول ان فية 3 ترانيم مش موجودين
> 
> ...



*
انت بتعد الترانيم ورايا :t9:
مااااااااااااااااشى
ادينى رفعت ال 3 ترانيم
جرب اللينك تانى كده وشوف الترانيم موجودين ولا لأ*​


----------



## kojjoo (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

مجهودكم رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جدا 
رابنا يعوضكم يا رب 
بس فى طلب انا عارف انه صعب 
زمان وانا صغير كان فى مرنمه اسمها اعتماد نيروز 
اعتماد نيروز 
انا دخت وسألت وموصلتش لحاجه 
بس قدراتى اقل بكتير منكم كلكم فالامل فيكم 
يا رب توصلو للشريط قريب 
يا رب يسهل الامر ويساعدكم 
فى الانتظار  ربنا معاكم دايما
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:hlp:


----------



## يوحنا هانى (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حلوة أوى بتعد ورايا دية

بس بجد ماقصدش هى باينة أوى لوحدها

ميرسى كتييييييييييييير ليكم 

بجد بحسدكم على البركات اللى هاتخدوها فى السما ​*


----------



## MEDHAT_ADLY (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

أنا كنت عايز ترنيمة أسمها  "أنا لسة صغير نونو بس بحب يسوع كتير " 
من شريط إسمة  "نونو جوة عيونة "
ومش عارف الاقيها   ممكن تسعدوني علشان محتجها في كورال


----------



## cobcob (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*



MEDHAT_ADLY قال:


> أنا كنت عايز ترنيمة أسمها  "أنا لسة صغير نونو بس بحب يسوع كتير "
> من شريط إسمة  "نونو جوة عيونة "
> ومش عارف الاقيها   ممكن تسعدوني علشان محتجها في كورال




*http://www.4shared.com/file/52836604/3fd82f2/nono.html*​


----------



## ppp_ooo202 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## بولس بس (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

ممكن شريط أقولها بفخر لماهر فايز


----------



## cobcob (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*ملحوظة هامة
تم اجراء بعض التعديلات فى نظام الملفات المرفوعة
مما قد يسبب تغيير بعض الروابط
نرجو ابلاغنا فى حالة وجود أى رابط لا يعمل فى هذا الموضوع​*

*مع تحيات فريق عمل قسم الترانيم​*


----------



## cobcob (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شريط (عائلة ماريو)*​
*مجموعة ترانيم للأطفال​*
*22_Mario_A01	 الطمع
22_Mario_A02	 جدو ياجدو
22_Mario_A03	 اوعى الغضب
22_Mario_A04	 سمكتين وخمس خبزات
22_Mario_A05	 فلسي الارملة
22_Mario_A06	 السرقة
22_Mario_B01	 البطة السودا
22_Mario_B02	 الراعي والديب
22_Mario_B03	 شجرة الطاعة
22_Mario_B04	 زكا العشار
22_Mario_B05	 العصفورة المكسورة
22_Mario_B06	 ميكي وبلوتو
22_Mario_B07	 الخصام​*​


----------



## cobcob (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

*شرائط (فريق الحياة الافضل) - أطفال*​ 
*رامبو فى المدرسة*​ 
*يونان (انا الحوت*
*ماتفوت يا زمان*
*شكرا يا رب على الارقام*
*يا مسافر رايح على فين*
*انت قربت تجينا*
*الخد التانى*
*عندى قوة*
*تليفون السما*
*اسمعونى يا اصحابى*
*انا شفت بستان*
*كل ديونى وفاها يسوع*
*فرحى بيزيد*
*عايز ارنم*
*شايف نور الشمس*
*يا رب اشكرك*
*ياللا بينا نعرف ربنا*
*ربى يسوع علمنى*
*انا بكرة هاطير*​ 
*قلبى فرحان*​ 
*كان اصغر راعى داود*
*فرح وسلام على طول*
*دى حبة الخردل*
*النور اللى فى قلبى*
*الرجل العاقل*
*انا بس عايز اقولك*
*باسبحك يا ربى يسوع*
*خبأت كلامك*
*ربى انت حياتى*
*علمنى اكون مسيحى حقيقى*
*كان مرة فى ولد صغير*
*كوكو كيك*
*من افواه الاطفال*
*هايكون اسهل *
*يا بنى لا تنسى شريعتى*
*يا يسوع انا ماشى وراك*​ 
*يسوع فى بيتنا*​ 
*انا لما بازعل*
*نا مستعد*
*انت عارف مكانى*
*تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا*
*ده يسوع المسيح*
*ربى انا عايز ارنم ليك*
*ربى نور بنورك فيا*
*زى الابن الضال*
*شكرا يا رب انك فرحتنى*
*عارف اللى يبص فى مرآه*
*عايشين منورين*
*فاتت سنة*
*لتكن اقوال فمى*
*لما قلبى يبقى ملكك*
*ممكن نختلف*
*مين اللى حبك اكتر من كل الناس*
*يا ربى انت عارف*
*يا ماما وبابا*
*يا ريت كان ليا جناح*​ 

*الخروف نونو​*​​

*صوت الملايكة*
*ان كنت تحب يسوع*
*مات ربى عن كل الاولاد*
*أنا فرحان*
*الخروف نونو*
*انا هو الطريق*
*اصحاب*
*فى قلبى ابتهاج*
*لازم يكون فى نظام*
*لو تعرف يسوع*
*مات ربى*
*قلبى مليان افراح*
*زمان دورت عليا*
*جوه قلبى شمعة كبيرة*
*كل يوم*
*ابدا مابيبقاش العيد*​ 
*لعبة مش هزار*​ 

*لعبة مش هزار (لينك آخر)*​ 
*لعبة مش هزار *
*بالايمان هنعيش*
*كل يوم الصبح*
*لما الدودة*
*الله خالق كل شىء*
*اذا كنتم بتحبونى*
*ده كان فى يوم صغير*
*علمنى ازاى اسبحك*
*فى ناس بتحب الضلمة*
*لو اتشنكلت فى طوبة*
*عايز زيت فى اللمبة*
*لما يسوع بيكون موجود*
*مش باعرف اكتب اسمى*
*انا ليا اصحاب*
*مين اللى وانا زعلان بيفرحنى*
*يا سامع الصلاةاللى بتمناه*
*ده يسوع حلو اوى*
*قلبى فرحان*
*عايز ارنم*
*حبيتنا*​ 

*مغامرة فى البحر*​


----------



## christ daughter (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتم ممكن لينك شريط لكورال القطيغ الصغير بتاع كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي اسمه "رنم وافرح" لو سمحتم 
وشكرا علي باقي الشرايط الجميلة دي


----------



## cobcob (12 أكتوبر 2008)

christ daughter قال:


> لو سمحتم ممكن لينك شريط لكورال القطيغ الصغير بتاع كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي اسمه "رنم وافرح" لو سمحتم
> وشكرا علي باقي الشرايط الجميلة دي



*جارى البحث عنه
لأنى شخصيا عاوزاه
وباذن ربنا هايكون معانا قريب*​


----------



## christ daughter (12 أكتوبر 2008)

a;شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
علي الاهتمام


----------



## noranor12 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا على الترنيمة الجميلة دة


----------



## marmar2962006 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اجمل ترانيم تسلم ايدك


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمه للجميع*
*كنت بسال علي ترنيمه اسمها جدو كيرلس بس مش فاكره من شريط ايه*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## cobcob (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *سلام ونعمه للجميع*
> *كنت بسال علي ترنيمه اسمها جدو كيرلس بس مش فاكره من شريط ايه*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​



*
الترنيمة موجودة على المنتدى 
انا هدورلك على اللينك
اسم الشريط تقريبا
شفيع عمرى​*


----------



## cobcob (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *سلام ونعمه للجميع*
> *كنت بسال علي ترنيمه اسمها جدو كيرلس بس مش فاكره من شريط ايه*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​





*ترنيمة "جدو كيرلس"*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ترنيمة "جدو كيرلس"*​


* تعبتك معايا يا قمر *
*ميرسي يا كوبكوب علي المجهود الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nrnr (7 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16:ااااااااااااااااااااااااناعيزة احمل ترانيم






 30:مممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششكووووووووور :Love_Letter_Open:جدا

 
:download:


----------



## sandobutterfly (8 نوفمبر 2008)

elrab ybarko 3la ta3bkooo thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## girgis (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى جدا cobcob على المكتبة اللى كله براءة دى ربنا يبركك كتير ويعوض تعب محبنك 
*


----------



## shosho_labib (13 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ترانيم الاطفال
> فهرس ترانيم الأطفال
> 
> 
> ...



مجموعة شرائط جميلة ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



meraaa قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعبك ياكوب كوب ياقمر بجد مجهوووووود رائع*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*بعد اذنك استعرت صورة توقيعك انا اسف ان لم تقبل ارسل وانا هغيرها ان رغبت انت فى ذلك*
*اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء*​


----------



## cobcob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

christ daughter قال:


> لو سمحتم ممكن لينك شريط لكورال القطيغ الصغير بتاع كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي اسمه "رنم وافرح" لو سمحتم
> وشكرا علي باقي الشرايط الجميلة دي




*تم رفع شريط رنم وافرح على سيرفر المنتدى
واسفة جدا على التأخير بس الشريط أول ما وصللى رفعته

رنم وافرح - كورال القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## god love 2011 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الترانيموجارى التحميل وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​


----------



## altoba (22 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد ترنيمة

" يا ملاكى الحارس يا حبيبى "

ضرورى خالص
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااا
الرب يعوض نعب محبتك خير علي هذا المجهود الهائل​*


----------



## sallypetro (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا محتاجة ترانيم ضرورى للكورا من فضلكم 
1- ترنيمة عصفور فى السما بيرفرف و فى حضن الرب بيكبر انا مش عارفة اسم الشريط
2 - فى السما فوق طاير عصفور بجناحة و ريشة طاير مسرور 
3 شريط اسمة أيدك يا عدرا اللى فيه ترنيمة نفسى
اشوفك يا عدرا
و أشكركم جدا على مجهودكم الرئع


----------



## peter_2010 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

سالى بيترو
انا عندى الترانيم مكتوبة وصوت
انا معرفش ارفعها على المنتدى
اخر تحذير ممنوع وضع ايميلات oesi_no


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شريط ورا النجماية *
*بابا نويل *
*happy birthday jesus*
*دقى دقى يا اجراس *
*فى كل عيد ميلاد*
*يسوع ياطفل بيت لحم *
*للتحميل *
*اضغط هنا *
*كليك يمين + save target as *
*كل سنه وانتو طيبين *​


----------



## merna lovejesus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

انا فى ترنيمه بحبها اوى بس مش عارفه اسمها ايه بس هى بتقول كل ما ابص فوق للسما وانا جوه الارض حاجه صغيره اسرح واقول تعظيم ربنا اللى باردته خلقنى انا ده القرار بتاع الترنيمه معلش هتعبكوا معايا


----------



## kojjoo (16 ديسمبر 2008)

al tarnima  which i meant  its name is  far7  far7 we slam 3la tool  di bta3t better life team its an old one but u dont have it 
thnak u again
hope to send it correctly


----------



## cobcob (16 ديسمبر 2008)

kojjoo قال:


> al tarnima  which i meant  its name is  far7  far7 we slam 3la tool  di bta3t better life team its an old one but u dont have it
> thnak u again
> hope to send it correctly



*الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط قلبى فرحان
اسمها فرح وسلام على طول​*


----------



## peter_2010 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

_*كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وسلامة
وكل اصحابة وكل حبيبة بخير وسلامة
ارجو ان تدخلوا هدا الموقع لمعرفة القصة المعروفة نيقولاوس الأسقف القديس
http:///1809.asp*_


----------



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

peter_2010 قال:


> _*كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وسلامة
> وكل اصحابة وكل حبيبة بخير وسلامة
> ارجو ان تدخلوا هدا الموقع لمعرفة القصة المعروفة نيقولاوس الأسقف القديس
> http://*_




*هناك قسم مخصص فى المنتدى لسير القديسين 
هذا القسم خاص بالترانيم فقط
بالتأكيد الالتزام بالنظام لا يسبب ضررا لأى أحد​*


----------



## shaobup097774 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*aoc*

*-------------------------------------------*


----------



## engy_sondos (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الحاجات الحلوة دى


----------



## makla (6 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتم انا نفسي في ترنيمه ربنا ربنا


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

makla قال:


> لو سمحتم انا نفسي في ترنيمه ربنا ربنا



*ترنيمة ربنا ربنا 
فى شريط مليك فى مذود لفريق العائلة المقدسة*​


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي الترانيم الرائعه ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك وكل سنه وانتا طيب بمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد​


----------



## beshoystar2010 (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة بس هية فين 
:smil16:


----------



## poula2004 (23 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم عايزين ترانيم الصوم الكبير


----------



## angel_mora (24 مارس 2009)

مرسى كتير ليك


----------



## دودو & كوكى (9 مايو 2009)

تحفة 
مرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## magda_hany2000 (19 يونيو 2009)

بجد مش عارفه اشكركم ازاي على المجموعه الرائعه ديه 
بجد انتوا ناس ممتازة ويسوع دايما معاكوا وكل اللي تعب وبعتلي هذه المجموعه بجد ميرسي اوي مش عارفه اشكره ازاي


----------



## بج بيشو (4 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز اوبريت مارجرجس من شريط الملكه و الامير و شكرا على فكره انا طلبته قبل كده و مفيش حد رد  على و ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## cobcob (4 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز اوبريت مارجرجس من شريط الملكه و الامير و شكرا على فكره انا طلبته قبل كده و مفيش حد رد  على و ربنا يعوضكم




اولا طلبك اترد عليه فى موضوع الطلبات 
رجاء التأكد قبل الشكوى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1454415&postcount=4031

ثانيا لينك الشريط موجود فى نفس الموضوع اللى انت كاتب فيه ده
وفى اول صفحة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328​


----------



## sallypetro (9 يوليو 2009)

انا محتاجة ترانيم ضرورى للكورا من فضلكم 
1- ترنيمة عصفور فى السما بيرفرف و فى حضن الرب بيكبر انا مش عارفة اسم الشريط
2 - فى السما فوق طاير عصفور بجناحة و ريشة طاير مسرور 
3 شريط اسمة أيدك يا عدرا اللى فيه ترنيمة نفسى
اشوفك يا عدرا
4- ترنيمة قلبى الصغي فايت يدور بين الدروب عليكى يا امى 
أنا مش عارفة الشرايط اسمها ايه راجو الرد ديه تانى مرة اطلبهم 
و أشكركم جدا على مجهودكم الرئع


----------



## bashoka (2 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايزة ترنمتين كان مرة ولد صغير وكمان ترنيمة كان اصغر راعى داود من شريط قلبى فرحان لفريق حياة افضل


----------



## cobcob (3 أغسطس 2009)

bashoka قال:


> انا عايزة ترنمتين كان مرة ولد صغير وكمان ترنيمة كان اصغر راعى داود من شريط قلبى فرحان لفريق حياة افضل



*
شريط ( قلبى فرحان )​*


----------



## sallypetro (3 أغسطس 2009)

اين الرد؟؟ أرجو الأستجابة


----------



## romajesus (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## george m (20 نوفمبر 2009)

انا محتاج ترنيمة فى مزيكا فى قلبى لربى وحبيبى يسوع لو متاح شكرررررررررررراً


----------



## غيث رعد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

طلب بسيط جدا وقد كتبته في موضوع طلبات الترانيم ولم اكن اعرف انه يوجد مكتبة لترانيم الاطفال طلب بسيط وهو لماذا لاتوجد روابط شغالة لفريق الحياة الافضل اطفال وايضا انا محتاج ترنيمة عايشين منورين لفريق الحياة الافضل الاطفال من شريط يسوع في بيتنا اذا امكن


----------



## ناردين لبيب (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن شريط يسوع بيحبنى لاطفال هو قديم بس انا عاوزه


----------



## berobero (2 يناير 2010)

بنت الراعى لو تسمحى ساعدينى فى ايجاد الترانيم


----------



## berobero (2 يناير 2010)

هو ممكن انزل شرائط كاملة مش ترنيمة ترنيمة و ازاى


----------



## berobero (2 يناير 2010)

ازاى اشترك فى المجموعات


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (14 يناير 2010)

مرررررررررررررررسي مجموعة جميلة جدا شكرا علي تعبك :big29:


----------



## emadwafeek (29 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة


----------



## emadwafeek (29 يناير 2010)

فين اللينكات


----------



## nnnnnnn104s (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

لا يوجد ليننك التحميل


----------



## eng.koky (9 فبراير 2010)

انا عايزة شريط (لعبة مش هزار)و(رامبو في المدرسة) بس ال link مش شغال


----------



## Mary Morks (19 أغسطس 2010)

حلوين قوي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## peter_pop_peter (25 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## peter_pop_peter (25 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



cobcob قال:


> شريط "أجراس أجراس" - كورال القطيع الصغير
> 
> الشريط ده قديم أوى وممكن الناس تضايق من ان تسجيله قديم
> لكن الترانيم اللى فيه من الترانيم التراثية والترانيم اللى كنا بنقولها واحنا صغيرين
> ...



*
الف شكر

ربنا يبارك مجهودك و حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم الاطفال*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "منقوش فى كفك "
> 
> ربى يسوع يا نور العالم
> انا لسه باتعلم اقرا
> ...




شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: رد: ترانيم الاطفال*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "فتافيت السكر"*​




الف شكر


ربنا يباركك


+++


----------



## مجدى جوجو (26 يناير 2011)

اشكركم من كل قلبى على الترانيم الجميلة  رب المجد يفرح قلبكم ويخليكم للاطفال مدارس الاحد وديما منتحرمش ابدا من الترانيم الروعة بجد فادنى جدا فى الخدمة


----------



## halhooll (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كتير لمجهودكون الكبير..... انا اول مرة بزور المنتدى... بس الصراحة كتير حبيت مواضيعو الهامة والهادفة ... انا من محبي التراتيل ...  واول مشاركة الي اذا الله راد  رح تكون بترتيلة\\
شكرا الكون مرة  تانية


----------



## nodi (6 مارس 2011)

*لو سمحتم رجاء محبة 
انا بدور على شريط للطفال عامل زى اوبريت او اسكتش اسمه جدو بشنس و اربعة وعشرين شمس 
بيتكلم عن رحلة العائلة المقدسة لارض مصر بطريقة طريفة للاطفال
*​


----------



## lalabsh (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ترانيم الاطفال*

thanksssssssss


----------



## nardy (28 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## nardyn (1 مارس 2013)

i can not download any albums from here anybody can enplane this for me, Please 
as fast as you can please 
Thank you


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2013)

nardyn قال:


> i can not download any albums from here anybody can enplane this for me, Please
> as fast as you can please
> Thank you




*attach the link which is not working or mention the album or the hymn you need *


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2013)

nodi قال:


> *لو سمحتم رجاء محبة
> انا بدور على شريط للطفال عامل زى اوبريت او اسكتش اسمه جدو بشنس و اربعة وعشرين شمس
> بيتكلم عن رحلة العائلة المقدسة لارض مصر بطريقة طريفة للاطفال
> *​




*اوبريت جدو بشنس*


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2013)

nodi قال:


> *لو سمحتم رجاء محبة
> انا بدور على شريط للطفال عامل زى اوبريت او اسكتش اسمه جدو بشنس و اربعة وعشرين شمس
> بيتكلم عن رحلة العائلة المقدسة لارض مصر بطريقة طريفة للاطفال
> *​




*
اوبريت جدو بشنس​*


----------

